# Why 1933?



## Bevin (Dec 16, 2009)

Just curious - why are antique bikes pre-1933? Was there something significant in that year?


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 16, 2009)

During 1933, 26? double tube clincher balloon tires essentially replaced the long standing 28? single tube glue on tire as the American industry standard. In retrospect this is a clear cutoff point between two distinct categories of American bicycles for present day collectors.


----------



## Bevin (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info Phil - did you know that a description of the balloon tire is included in E.J. Pennington's motorcycle patent filed Oct 3, 1894?
You can search US patents using Google Patents (do a search for Google Patents then follow the instructions). If you choose the "download pdf" option you can save or print the patent drawings and information, and the info is in the public domain.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Dec 17, 2009)

http://thevintagent.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html

some interesting stuff on tires in that first article.


----------

